# fed hw 20 ga #7s



## The Native Way (Feb 3, 2015)

Where you guys finding theses at reasonable prices in stock?


----------



## scott30415 (Feb 3, 2015)

Bass pro in Savannah had some last week. I used the 6's last year, makes a 20 hit like a 12 in my opinion.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 3, 2015)

I just bought the last 2 boxes of Fed hvwt #7 20ga 3" mag @ Bass Pro in Macon today. $20.99 per box of 5. Glad I had a gift card. The still have some 2.75" #7.


----------



## Gator8em (Feb 3, 2015)

Toddmann said:


> I just bought the last 2 boxes of Fed hvwt #7 20ga 3" mag @ Bass Pro in Macon today. $20.99 per box of 5. Glad I had a gift card. The still have some 2.75" #7.



I just bought 3 boxes online, same price, free shipping.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 3, 2015)

Check out the GON marketplace under ammo!!!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 4, 2015)

*$20.99 per box of 5*

this is exactly why I shoot lead

s&r


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

spurrs and racks said:


> this is exactly why I shoot lead
> 
> s&r




In the grand scheme of my turkey hunting, ammo is one of the cheapest things I buy but yet has one of the biggest impacts of the hunt.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 4, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Check out the GON marketplace under ammo!!!



wish I was close to the guy


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 4, 2015)

Toddmann said:


> I just bought the last 2 boxes of Fed hvwt #7 20ga 3" mag @ Bass Pro in Macon today. $20.99 per box of 5. Glad I had a gift card. The still have some 2.75" #7.



I need to get a couple of those little 2 3/4 shells


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> wish I was close to the guy



Me too.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 4, 2015)

spurrs and racks said:


> this is exactly why I shoot lead
> 
> s&r


If it came down to choosing I would pick a good pair of boots and a decent call over HW shell every time.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> If it came down to choosing I would pick a good pair of boots and a decent call over HW shell every time.



If it comes down to it you probably shouldn't be hunting.  Just stay home and play on the internet.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 4, 2015)

I like lead, I just like hvwt better & TSS the best. I still like a flip phone but I like my Samsung S4mini better.
I just love how that hvwt & that TSS go completely through a gobblers head @ 40yds.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

Toddmann said:


> I like lead, I just like hvwt better & TSS the best. I still like a flip phone but I like my Samsung S4mini better.



Dial-up internet works as well but......


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 4, 2015)

*In the grand scheme of my turkey hunting*

"In the grand scheme of my turkey hunting, ammo is one of the cheapest things I buy but yet has one of the biggest impacts of the hunt. "

I'm going into great detail on this matter. But I can tell you this without recall. I have hunted this great bird for over 45 years and during that time when I was young I followed behind one of the greatest turkey hunters who ever walked the Alabama woods.

I will never be what he was but I am pretty good. I have never hunted with anything other than lead and it works just fine for me just as it did for my father.

And, I an pretty sure that if you live to be 150 you will never grab as many by the feet as my father did and most likely will not catch me if I die tomorrow.

s&r


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 4, 2015)

Like searching for the "holy grail" this time of the year. Have seen them on the shelves of the hunting stores since last season. There seems to be a last minute run on them every year.


----------



## Squeaky (Feb 4, 2015)

spurrs and racks said:


> "Most likely will not catch me if I die tomorrow.
> 
> s&r



That statement is a good way to get a turkey jinx put on you that a witch doctor want be able to help you with.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 4, 2015)

spurrs and racks said:


> And, I an pretty sure that if you live to be 150 you will never grab as many by the feet as my father did and most likely will not catch me if I die tomorrow.
> 
> s&r



Ain't you that there feller who said shot from a 20 gauge drops to much past 30 yards to kill a turkey? and all itd do is hit the birds feet? And the only gun that could kill a turkey at 40 yards was a 10 gauge?

No wonder these old school hunters you speak of were so good, these new boys hunting with half the gun, no wonder they cant keep up.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 4, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> If it comes down to it you probably shouldn't be hunting.  Just stay home and play on the internet.



Says the man with the highest post count on the forum and only 10 seasons under his belt.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

spurrs and racks said:


> "In the grand scheme of my turkey hunting, ammo is one of the cheapest things I buy but yet has one of the biggest impacts of the hunt. "
> 
> I'm going into great detail on this matter. But I can tell you this without recall. I have hunted this great bird for over 45 years and during that time when I was young I followed behind one of the greatest turkey hunters who ever walked the Alabama woods.
> 
> ...




Out of the thousands ya'll have shot at, how many misses?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> Says the man with the highest post count on the forum and only 10 seasons under his belt.



I'm flattered you're keep up with me.  What does a post count and experience have to do with anything related to this topic?

I'm not the one complaining about the price of a $20 box of ammo.

This still holds true to me "In the grand scheme of my turkey hunting, ammo is one of the cheapest things I buy but yet has one of the biggest impacts of the hunt."


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 4, 2015)

*how many misses?*

not many...........


s&r


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 4, 2015)

I dont believe I was complaining about the price of shells either.
Just putting into perspective what I think its wise for me to invest more dollars in for the way I hunt. 
Shell selection is close to the bottom just because I know I could kill a limit of gobblers using a 20 guage with a full choke barrel and shooting 2 3/4 inch high brass number 6's. 
As long as you know what your limits and the limits of your gun/shell combo are and hunt accordingly you will be fine.
The last turkey I missed (crippled) was 2008 trying for a 3-2-1 double. The first and last time that will happen. I believe I was shooting hevi 13 3.5" number 6's that day.
I have probably dropped 35 or so since then hunting 2 states and public mountain land with a variety of guns and ammo.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Feb 4, 2015)

I guess I will have to agree with both sides.  I will have the best shell I can buy/load….now day’s load.  I will also have the best pair of boots I can get too.  In fact two pairs of boots so when one gets wet from crossing a creek or wet from rain.  I love Danner boots but every pair I have owned have eventually leaked....and I think I have around 6 pairs now though only two really see any action now days.  I have also sent them back to be recrafted about 5 or 6 times since the mid 90's.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 4, 2015)

I use to use leaded gas but now I use unleaded.  I use to use leaded shot for turkey and now I use unleaded. I think using lead is good, has been good and always will be good.  Heck I shot  turkeys with lead for 25yrs and killed plenty. I just like what the new stuff does to a turkeys head. Like I said earlier, @ 40 yds #7 hvwt goes completely through a turkeys head. Most of the birds I have killed could have been killed just as dead with #8 dove load. The OP asked a simple question, "where are u guys finding these hvwt loads @ reasonable prices in stock?" Then the simple question turns into a wissing match, my daddy can shoot more turkeys than your daddy. Absolutely embarrassing. Well my dad worked 7 days a week and most days 7a to 11p. He never hunted turkey and died when I was 16. Sure would have liked to have hunted turkey with him. I was introduced to turkey hunting by a good friend in school 1 year older than me. We knew very little about it. We bought video tapes and cassette tapes to learn. We rambled around in the woods for several years trying to figure this sport out while spooking & educating every turkey in central GA. But if you love it enough you eventually figure it out. The LORD blessed some of us with a great mentor and some he didn't. Others he blessed with a great friend to figure it out with. Congratulations on killing more turkeys than anyone in the history of turkey hunting and doing it with lead. All the best to all the lead users this up coming season.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> I dont believe I was complaining about the price of shells either.
> Just putting into perspective what I think its wise for me to invest more dollars in for the way I hunt.
> Shell selection is close to the bottom just because I know I could kill a limit of gobblers using a 20 guage with a full choke barrel and shooting 2 3/4 inch high brass number 6's.
> As long as you know what your limits and the limits of your gun/shell combo are and hunt accordingly you will be fine.
> ...



Yes, this will be my 10th turkey season. I've never claimed to know it all nore do I put down (indirectly) someone else with less experience or how they choose to hunt.  Lots of guys on here know a lot more about turkey hunting and have a lot more experience than me.  I never had anyone teach me to turkey hunt.  By reading on this forum and talking to a bunch of guys on here I've learned a lot over the years and I am thankful for that.  Some of the guys on here now bring a lot of negativity to this forum and it's changed a lot over the years.   

Don't you think it's a good thing if a guy is trying to find the best ammo choke combination for his gun and goes out and actually patterns it?  I sure do, whether it be lead or tungsten shot.  I think there would be a lot less wounded turkeys if everyone took this approach.  I think it's shows a lot of respect for the game your chasing to find the best ammo choke combination within reason. 

Yes I spend more money than needed on ammo and chasing numbers but I enjoy doing it.  It's just another aspect of hunting to me.

All I can tell are my experiences.  I've shot lead loads but have never been happy with lead patterns.  I will admit that I haven't shot any of the new lead loads and I'm pretty impressed with the Longbeards but I have found better tungsten loads. Like I said I'm a numbers chaser. 

Darrell


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 4, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> If it comes down to it you probably shouldn't be hunting.  Just stay home and play on the internet.


No you just try to put down guys with more experience.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> No you just try to put down guys with more experience.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 4, 2015)

Another reason I rarely visit this forum anymore, I'm sure no one here cares if I do. I like all turkey loads, I've got a single shot 12 that will shoot lead  number 4 a like a dream, but my other primary turkey gun I've been shooting HTL for years, I switched to the win. Lb though, I hope the op finds him some  number 7 before season opens.


----------



## jrmcc (Feb 4, 2015)

I understand what some are saying that hw is not required to kill a turkey,but when shooting a 20 gauge hw really is a game changer.If it was not for the hw shell I for one would not shoot a 20 ga for turkey. As for the op question. Midway and basspro both have them in stock online.


----------



## sman (Feb 4, 2015)

I like pomegranates.  I can only find em around deer season.  I like to eat em, sometimes I swallow the seeds.  Sometimes I sit in the stand and quietly spit the seeds at something on the ground.  I try to see if I can make a little hill of seeds from 15' up.  I should take a pic of one of the hills one day.


----------



## jrmcc (Feb 4, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> If it came down to choosing I would pick a good pair of boots and a decent call over HW shell every time.



I wish I could find good boots $20 per box of 5. With a mail in rebate.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

jrmcc said:


> I understand what some are saying that hw is not required to kill a turkey,but when shooting a 20 gauge hw really is a game changer.If it was not for the hw shell I for one would not shoot a 20 ga for turkey.



Very true.  The HW's have made a lot of hunters leave the 12 gauge at home.  This load produces great results with the right choke.  Until this load came out not many were real confident in the 20 gauge as a turkey gun.  It’s an excellent load.  

For the past 2 years I’ve posted where they were for sale online.  Just made a post last month but they are now sold out.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

cklem said:


> Another reason I rarely visit this forum anymore, I'm sure no one here cares if I do.



I care cklem.  Looking forward to those kill pictures.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 4, 2015)

sman said:


> I like pomegranates.  I can only find em around deer season.  I like to eat em, sometimes I swallow the seeds.  Sometimes I sit in the stand and quietly spit the seeds at something on the ground.  I try to see if I can make a little hill of seeds from 15' up.  I should take a pic of one of the hills one day.



sman, you have a lot to add to these discussions as you have much knowledge and many attributes, but you sure can get 

Back to the OP topic, yes I have used decoys, and no, I dont use them anymore because my HTL tore the last flock up.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/59...ight-non-toxic-shot-flitecontrol-wad-box-of-5

http://www.basspro.com/Federal-Prem...lls-with-FLITECONTROL/product/12092909485135/

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/fed...7-gauge-1100-tungsten-shot-rdbx-p-109804.html


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Back to the OP topic, yes I have used decoys, and no, I dont use them anymore because my HTL tore the last flock up.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

sman said:


> I like pomegranates.  I can only find em around deer season.  I like to eat em, sometimes I swallow the seeds.  Sometimes I sit in the stand and quietly spit the seeds at something on the ground.  I try to see if I can make a little hill of seeds from 15' up.  I should take a pic of one of the hills one day.



Lookin forward to it.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 4, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Very true.  The HW's have made a lot of hunters leave the 12 gauges at home.  This load produces great results with the right choke.  Until this load came out not many were real confident in the 20 gauge as a turkey gun.  It’s an excellent load.
> 
> For the past 2 years I’ve posted where they were for sale online.  Just made a post last month but they are now sold out.



Not necessarily alot of us were putting up good numbers with pre 07 Hevi Shot 6s. Not HW type numbers but 140s.. Additionally the Nitro 7 load has been popular for some time.. 

But you are correct alot of shooters now have switched do the HW and H 13 7s and the ease of setting a gun up..


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

icdedturkes said:


> Not necessarily alot of us were putting up good numbers with pre 07 Hevi Shot 6s. Not HW type numbers but 140s.. Additionally the Nitro 7 load has been popular for some time..
> 
> But you are correct alot of shooters now have switched do the HW and H 13 7s and the ease of setting a gun up..



The Nitro's where what I was shooting before the HW.  I wasn't going to mention the Nitro's due to how expensive they are.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 4, 2015)

The first bird I shot with a HW type load sealed the deal for me.

The difference in the way the bird reacted to the shot vs. lead was substantial in my eyes.

I'll fire a shot at a paper plate, but I'm too impatient to sit down and count holes in a 10" circle.  LOL


----------



## six (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow!  I purposely read this thread from last post to the first.  I kind of figured it all started with a simple question.    

Native Way, I hope you find your shells your looking for at a decent price.  And good luck this spring.


----------



## antnye (Feb 4, 2015)

sman said:


> I like pomegranates.  I can only find em around deer season.  I like to eat em, sometimes I swallow the seeds.  Sometimes I sit in the stand and quietly spit the seeds at something on the ground.  I try to see if I can make a little hill of seeds from 15' up.  I should take a pic of one of the hills one day.




Excuse me while I clear the Dr Pepper from my nostrils


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 4, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> I care cklem.  Looking forward to those kill pictures.



Haha, I hope we all have another good season this year.


----------



## sman (Feb 4, 2015)

In October I wonder about 2 things.  Can I eat the seeds out of the pumpkins we carve?  Why do they call pumpkin seed rubber worms pumpkin seed? They look nothing like the color of a pumpkin seed.


----------



## spydermon (Feb 4, 2015)

I saw pumpkin seeds for sale..like sunflower seeds.. so the answer to #1 is yes.

You can thank me later


----------



## Reminex (Feb 4, 2015)

sman said:


> In October I wonder about 2 things.  Can I eat the seeds out of the pumpkins we carve?  Why do they call pumpkin seed rubber worms pumpkin seed? They look nothing like the color of a pumpkin seed.



Well since you ask, SMAN...the pumpkinseed worm name and color originates from the bait mimicking the pumpkinseed sunfish, which is a preferred meal for the Micropterus salmoides AKA largemouth bass.

So the real question becomes...why do they call them pumpkinseed sunfish?  When those ugly jokers don't look anything like pumpkinseeds.


----------



## sman (Feb 4, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Well since you ask, SMAN...the pumpkinseed worm name and color originates from the bait mimicking the pumpkinseed sunfish, which is a preferred meal for the Micropterus salmoides AKA largemouth bass.
> 
> So the real question becomes...why do they call them pumpkinseed sunfish?  When those ugly jokers don't look anything like pumpkinseeds.



Learn something new everyday.   Thanks.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 5, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Me too.



missed that it was yours...


----------



## mauser64 (Feb 5, 2015)

Native, I drove myself crazy trying to find those shells the past few years. I finally asked a guy that I hunt with who happens to have a ffl and does some insurance stuff on stolen guns. He orders them for me from one of his distributors now and I can get them with a phone call and a few days wait. Still pricey @ $20 for five but I  can at least get em without feeling I'm on a scavenger hunt.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 5, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Well since you ask, SMAN...the pumpkinseed worm name and color originates from the bait mimicking the pumpkinseed sunfish, which is a preferred meal for the Micropterus salmoides AKA largemouth bass.
> 
> So the real question becomes...why do they call them pumpkinseed sunfish?  When those ugly jokers don't look anything like pumpkinseeds.



Love those Zoom pumpkin seed and watermelon seed Ole monster 10.5"


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 5, 2015)

sman said:


> In October I wonder about 2 things.  *Can I eat the seeds out of the pumpkins we carve?*  Why do they call pumpkin seed rubber worms pumpkin seed? They look nothing like the color of a pumpkin seed.



Can't help ya much on the worms or why they call the fish that, but if you clean off those pumpkin seeds, sprinkle a little season salt on them and toss them in the oven for a bit, they aren't too bad.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 6, 2015)

Bass Pro in Macon has restocked the 3" Fed 7's. about 10 boxes


----------

